# Proyecto: Maquina lanzapelotas Inteligente



## oker (Jul 9, 2010)

hola a todos, deseo realizar como proyecto de tesis una maquina lanzapelotas de tenis inteligente......algo asi como un robot entrenador....las que existen en el mercado a lo mas que llegan es a usar rutinas programadas....Pues bien, nuestro deseo es diseñar y construir una que sea capaz de lanzar una pelota tomando la decision de acuerdo a la posicion del jugador...es decir, si la maquina "ve" que el jugador esta al fondo a la derecha de la cancha....enviarsela a la izquierda, o bien justo a la posicion donde se halle el jugador en ese momento...Pues bien, la duda surge en lo siguiente.....

¿Cuál es la manera más óptima de que la máquina  "sepa" en donde está el jugador?
......la tecnologia infrarroja no abarcaria los 30 m aprox. que mide una cancha de tenis.... un sensor ultrásonico me da datos sobre si el jugador está o no está..... pero no sobre "donde"....
una camara requeriría implementar un sistema de interfaz con labview o algún otro software de licencia que elevarían en costo del proyecto demasiado haciendolo poco práctico.,....

¿Podría implenetar algún tipo de radar?......he estado leyendo los temas en el foro sobre radar y triangulación de señales y me pregunto si sería factible implementar algo de eso en este proecto pues ahi hablan de distancias mas grandes y como dije la cancha de tenis mide aprox 30m...... Asi que les agradeceré su ayuda y cualquier idea que puedan aportarme.....muchas gracias.

p.d Otra idea que hemos tenido es la de implementar algún tipo de sistema en el jugador que pueda mandar informacion sobre su posicion por medio de RF.....como ven?......como lograria esto?....un acelerometro en el jugador o como???...... bueno gracias a todos de antemano


----------



## thenot (Jul 15, 2010)

lo mas simple, con una webcam y una buena programación.
Mira este video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRn92Hs0E9A&feature=related
Saludos!!


----------



## oker (Jul 19, 2010)

gracias..... seria una buena opcion.....crees que la distancia de unos 30m no sea factor? o se requeriria una camara diferente?....supongo k programacion diferente tambien..... y habria que encontrar un software de licencia libre pues matlab o labview harian poco rentable al proyecto


----------



## thenot (Jul 20, 2010)

con una distancia mayor tendrías que tener una cámara de mejor resolución. y si quieres algo mas económico échale un vistazo a la librería OpenCV..


----------



## oker (Jul 21, 2010)

ya veo..... he estado checandolo y me parece una opcion muy interesante, sin embargo me preguntaba si es posible implementar algo con opencv sin el uso de computadora (mediante algun microcontrolador o algo asi)..... o se es forzoso trabajar con alguna para podes usarlo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Tambien se puede hacer con python y la libreria correspondiente, es multiplataforma y puede funcionar con linux y windows.
Normalmente se utiliza una webcam de PS3 eyetoy que es muy rapida.

Si lo que quieres es con un microcontrolador pues deberas evaluar....

Se me ocurre utilizar el sensor de la WII que basicamente es una camara y el jugador deberia llevar una medalla con led intermitentes (5-10led en serie/paralelo).
El sensor de la Wii necesitaria una optica adicional

http://translate.google.com/transla...tp://www.kako.com/neta/2007-001/2007-001.html
http://www.instructables.com/id/Wii-Remote-IR-Camera-Hack/


Ojo son especulaciones


----------



## oker (Jul 25, 2010)

estuve pensando en varias RFID (almenos 4) que se activen dependiendo de la posicion del jugador en la cancha....la pregunta es ¿como lograr eso?.....pense en una especie de acelerometro que le indicara a las RFID el movimiento del jugador, pero supongo que se requeriria una especie de sistema de coordenadas tambien...que piensan?


----------

